# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  AEMET: Características climáticas del verano de 2010

## Luján

21/09/2010  El trimestre julio-agosto de 2010 ha resultado muy  cálido en la mayor parte de España, alcanzando las temperaturas medias  trimestrales promediadas sobre España un valor que ha quedado 1,4º C por  encima de su valor medio normal (período de referencia 1971-2000)

  Temperaturas medias del trimestre junio-julio-agosto de 2010

Artículo completo en: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...en_Verano_.pdf

----------


## REEGE

Un verano algo más calentito y con un otoño que esperemos sea fresquito, al menos por la zona sur, que ya tenemos ganas de sacar los abrigos. Y en cuanto a lluvias, esperemos que sea buena estación y lo deje todo preparado para ver todo un RECORD de visitas en éste foro, y que reclutemos nuevos miembros. Saludos amigo mio.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> 21/09/2010  El trimestre julio-agosto de 2010 ha resultado muy  cálido en la mayor parte de España, alcanzando las temperaturas medias  trimestrales promediadas sobre España un valor que ha quedado 1,4º C por  encima de su valor medio normal (período de referencia 1971-2000)
> 
>   Temperaturas medias del trimestre junio-julio-agosto de 2010
> 
> Artículo completo en: http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/no...en_Verano_.pdf



Se puede ver perfectamente como las temperaturas en general han ido subiendo dese hace 40 años, no es una cuva muy acusada, pero se nota simple vista. 

Respopndiendo a lo tuyo, REEGE, esta mañana que habia un poco de niebla y hacia 17ºC a las 08:00, la gente con chaquetones, le he preguntado a los que conocia, que qué era lo que iban a dejar para el invierno, cuando hiciese 4 o 5ºC. :Mad:

----------


## ben-amar

> ...................... esta mañana que habia un poco de niebla y hacia 17ºC a las 08:00, la gente con chaquetones, le he preguntado a los que conocia, que qué era lo que iban a dejar para el invierno, cuando hiciese 4 o 5ºC.


¿los dobles forros? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Si hay 27º ya hace calor, si 17 demasiado frio; somos así de exagerados :Wink: , ¿que se le va a hacer?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿los dobles forros?
> Si hay 27º ya hace calor, si 17 demasiado frio; somos así de exagerados, ¿que se le va a hacer?


Como decia un anuncio, *"los andaluces no exageramos, son los demás los que se quedan cortos".*  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------

